# Be Ready



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not just a motto or a call to action, it's a magazine. One about preparedness. I don't have any vested interest in the magazine, but I am a fan of the Bang Switch gun blog who are apparently contributors to the magazines. Thought it might be of interest here.












> Intermedia Outdoors, the publishers of Shotgun News and Guns & Ammo, is launching a brand new survival magazine titled "Be Ready!"
> 
> If you follow me on Twitter you'll recall I've been posting images from my iPhone of me working tirelessly on articles in coffee shops around town. The articles I've been writing are for this exciting new publication. The editor of Be Ready! is none other than my good friend and long time gun writer David Fortier. We have a great staff of writers for the new magazine and I think you'll definitely enjoy reading it.
> 
> It will be on newsstands in August which is just around the corner. Stay tuned, I'll keep you guys posted as the time draws closer for the launch. I'm pretty excited as this is my first time being published in print vs. online. Yeah, I'm geeking.


http://www.thebangswitch.com/be-ready-hits-the-stands/



> Back in June I posted about a new publication dedicated to preparedness that was going to hit the stands in August. I think I also mentioned that I would have an article or two in the new magazine&#8230;
> 
> I'm proud to announce that August is here and with it comes the brand new Be Ready! magazine from the publishers of Shotgun News and the creative mind of my good friend David Fortier. Be Ready! isn't about glitz, it's about content that will benefit those who are interested in preparing themselves and their families for uncertain times. The topics range from how to make and store power, tips on food storage, alternative power sources for mobile devices, packing a Go-Bag, and of course a discussion on the merits of having a Glock SBR in your kit (one of my contributions). You will also find two TheBangSwitch contributors featured in the magazine; Timothy Yan and James Tarr.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I hope they have it in Barnes and Noble or Target. I hardly have any access to US publications except from there since I'm only in the US once a month.


----------



## dave_fuches (Sep 7, 2013)

cool pic. i took a screenshot for a wallpaper. i'm new to prepping so i'm definitely gonna check this mag out.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

They've got it in Fry's, that's where I picked my copy up. I'm still reading it. So far, material-wise, it doesn't have much you wouldn't see on a forum like this, but it's got visuals that forums like this would find hard to beat.

My take on this magazine is any avenue that helps get the word out and helps educate people is fine by me.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like to get the first copy from the new stand to see how it is laid out.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> They've got it in Fry's, that's where I picked my copy up. I'm still reading it. So far, material-wise, it doesn't have much you wouldn't see on a forum like this, but it's got visuals that forums like this would find hard to beat.
> 
> My take on this magazine is any avenue that helps get the word out and helps educate people is fine by me.


Good to know. Gonna have travel to Fry's in Burbank from Glendale. If not, I'll probably get a subscription and just have it shipped to my US address.


----------

